
A hacker is selling 117M LinkedIn logins on the Dark Web - kiyanwang
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/05/18/hacker-is-selling-117-million-linkedin-logins-obtained-in-2012-breach/#gref
======
jayjay1010
Confirmed

To make sure you continue having the best experience possible on LinkedIn,
we're regularly monitoring our site and the Internet to keep your account
information safe. We've recently noticed a potential risk to your LinkedIn
account coming from outside LinkedIn. Just to be safe, you'll need to reset
your password the next time you log in. Here's how: Go to the LinkedIn
website. Next to the password field, click the "Forgot your password" link,
and enter your email address. You'll get an email from LinkedIn asking you to
click a link that will help you reset your password. Once you've reset your
password, a confirmation email will be sent to the confirmed email addresses
on your account. Thanks for helping us keep your account safe, The LinkedIn
Team

------
zepolen
This is why you should always use different passwords everywhere. Hashed
passwords from old breaches will be useless vs tomorrows hardware.

